# TCM Recall?



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Took my car in yesterday for 1st oil change and to see why my rear tire was going low. Was told it would be done for me to pick up after work tonight. 

When I got there it was still in a service bay and one of the other techs (didn't work on it) said they were having problems getting a recall to take. Something about a TCM recall? I'm guessing that stands for Transmisson Control Module, I wasn't informed there was one available for our models. Just wondering if anyone might have some info on this Recall? 

They were very courteous and apologized for not calling me to tell me it wasn't ready. Offered a loaner as well. 

Working on bikes I understand some computer related recalls have to go through a procedure to reprogram and it doesn't always work out the first time. I'm guessing this is a reprogramming for a defect. Maybe it'll fix the one random crazy shift I get first thing in the morning. I'll update when I hear back, hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

Got my car back today. My service sheet says Throttle Response Recall. Anybody heard about this before?


----------

